# Employee Morale



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Attitude has been a problem with some of my employees this year.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

All you need is a little attitude adjuster


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

That's funny, Eric!


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

azpredatorhunter said:


> All you need is a little attitude adjuster


All I see is the PB "You're SOL" emblem. :hunter:


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Looks well taken care of.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Dude forgot his dues.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Don't pay them Eric, there are free hosting sites out there.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Well it was a picture of a gallon jug of A1 sauce. PB can kiss my ass for $399.00 a year.

Sorry guys you'll have to use your imagination from now on


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I would expect that you issued a written warning for "poor attitude" and had a sitdown with the offending employee. A stern reminder that another such display of snarly behavior can lead to further disciplinary action, up to and including early grilling, roasting and/or smoking. The Management or his designated dinner guests retain sole discretionary license on the form of action to be taken.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

It would only lead to protests, YD.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

I've seen a cow take a knee before.

awprint:


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Don't tell me that ! I'm not gonna boycott beef.


----------

